# Who wants to win something?????



## purchaseprotein (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess the last week off has me a little bored. So with that being said from now till *Sunday 25th at 11:59pm est* *the closest to the number I am thinking without going over wins $200 in purchasepeptides products. *
I will share that number in confidence with one of the forum staff.  *One guess per member between 0-500. *


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

500


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 22, 2013)

218


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 22, 2013)

234


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2013)

96


----------



## Christsean (Aug 22, 2013)

57


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

21


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2013)

VERY generous contest! PP is one of my favorite advertisers because the products are so high quality. I'm using PP IGF-1lr3 and Cialis as I type this. 

Enjoy guys!


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 22, 2013)

199


----------



## jadean (Aug 22, 2013)

275


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> VERY generous contest! PP is one of my favorite advertisers because the products are so high quality. I'm using PP IGF-1lr3 and Cialis as I type this.
> 
> Enjoy guys!



Using their cialis as well as the exmenestane. Im about to put some of the 176-191 to the test too. Quality products. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 22, 2013)

333

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange24 (Aug 22, 2013)

24

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effinrob (Aug 23, 2013)

232


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Christsean (Aug 23, 2013)

108


----------



## Dannie (Aug 23, 2013)

17

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 23, 2013)

327

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stan22 (Aug 23, 2013)

125


----------



## Christsean (Aug 24, 2013)

39


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 24, 2013)

92

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nm1069 (Aug 24, 2013)

1


----------



## rg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

378


----------



## Intense (Aug 24, 2013)

Christsean said:


> 108





BigKevKris said:


> 327
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2





Christsean said:


> 39





BigKevKris said:


> 92
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2




1 guess per member.


----------



## nomad77 (Aug 24, 2013)

437


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 24, 2013)

Keep em  coming ONCE AGAIN *1 GUESS PER MEMBER.*


----------



## Christsean (Aug 24, 2013)

My bad. Got my contest rules mixed up. Staying with 108, but understand if disqualified.


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 25, 2013)

Me tooo.....sorry about that

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2h (Aug 25, 2013)

69

PP products are top rate...from the peptides to the liquids everything has researched right on target..


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 26, 2013)

The closest to                                           without going over is the winner!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 26, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 26, 2013)

Seannnnn at 108?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 27, 2013)

Unfortunately a rule is a rule, christian guessed twice which disqualified (sorry pal). So it looks as though intense is the winner. PM me




Little BamBam said:


> Seannnnn at 108?


----------

